# How do I cut?



## OuiSwim (Mar 13, 2009)

Right now my exercise is:
5k run every day
5 sets of 50 leg lifts
5 sets of 40 push ups
5 sets of 15 pull ups
5 sets of 10 Military press's

(I do this EVERY day, and maybe add a few things depending on what I'm feeling)

The average diet:
Breakfast: Bagel or Bread(Something with carbs to give me energy through out the day, that is what carbs are for right?  )
-------Always take 1 scoop Whey Protein /w breakfast.

Lunch: Usually skipped, if not it's like breakfast something with a few carbsand some protein like a peanut butter sandwich.

After School Snack: This is usually around 5:00 and is something like a sandwich again(I'm a creature of habbit, I don't change it up much)
--------I take 2 scoops of naNO Vapor with this and 1 scoop Whey Protein, wait 45 minutes then go for my 5k run. When I get home from the run is when I start my work out.

Dinner: Usually some chicken(boiled) and a no-fat yogurt.

I drink about 1 1/2 or 2 gallons of water a day(someone told me that was good for cutting)

I guess what I'm asking is what more can I do or should I change? If you need any more information just post and I'll get it up asap.

Cheers in advance!


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh I forgot to post my goal

Goal: This may sound weird but if you've seen Built's abs...I want abs like those 
She has AUH-Mazing abs.. 'nough said.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 13, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Oh I forgot to post my goal
> 
> Goal: This may sound weird but if you've seen Built's abs...I want abs like those
> She has AUH-Mazing abs.. 'nough said.




1. Read the stickies...

2. Built has much more muscle mass than you. YOU cannot CUT to built's abs. You need to bulk then cut later to get her abs


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn 
Talk about your bummers.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok the Refeeds and Liptin post said to have a "Refeed" day every 4-5 days which is a Carbs day.

What does that mean I should be eating those other days?


----------



## Hench (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html

Im pretty sure ive posted this for you before. 

Read EVERY single god damm question and post the answer. If you dont im going to assume your not serious about you goal, and you dont deserve any further help. 

This process is not that complicated, but what you are currently doing is terrible. You need a rethink. More info after answers.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 13, 2009)

The only thing I didn't provide that Built said to post was Calories/Protein/Fat grams per day, I can't do that right now but I will as soon as I get home.

If I wasn't serious I wouldn't be asking for help..


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 13, 2009)

I also did the fat calculator(if this helps any)

This is what it says:

At 140 lbs, trying to lose 1lb per week(going from 10% BF to 5-6% BF) I will hit my goal at 132lbs. Meaning a 500 calorie a day deficit, my daily calorie requirement is 1,628.

It also says I'm 126lbs of lean mass.

Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## Hench (Mar 13, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> I also did the fat calculator(if this helps any)
> 
> This is what it says:
> 
> ...



The fact that you shouldnt be cutting. 140lbs cutting to 132????

Ive got some uni work to do, ill post more info later on.


----------



## xfile384 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, your trying to weigh 132lbs and your on a bodybuilding forum...


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 13, 2009)

Its still building muscle, Its just losing fat. So technically I am at the right place?


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 14, 2009)

You won't be building muscle bro.  Keep reading.


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2009)

You want abs to look atractive to the opposite sex right??
Would you really look attractive with such little muscle mass, or mass generally (you cant have abs with fat mass so i said muscle).
Think about it carefully before you decide to starve your body and push it to extremes with that exercise.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 15, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Its still building muscle, Its just losing fat. So technically I am at the right place?



You do realize you CANNOT build muscle and lose fat at the same time right? It is impossible. The only way to build muscle is to eat MORE calories than your body requires to maintain. The only way to lose fat is to eat less calories than your body requires. Therefore you can only pick one or the other to do at one time. Hence cutting periods and bulking periods


----------



## Skib (Mar 15, 2009)

what are you trying to cut? you should seriously reconsider your goals...


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skib said:


> what are you trying to cut? you should seriously reconsider your goals...



You already have some good abs...Bulk up (the right way) with clean foods and a slight caloric surplus to avoid gaining too much fat with your bulk.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, but due to tearing my urethra Friday I'm going to have to take a break from all suplements for 2 months and I can't lift heavy weight..


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

happens to me all the time.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 17, 2009)

You tear your Urethra all the time?!
You do know what that is correct? Tearing it is NOT a good thing


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

uh dude...I'm kidding.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok I was like !
Whatever you're doing to tear it you should stop...but no worries.


----------



## CORUM (Mar 17, 2009)

built's avatar aaaah, yeah i think everyone here wants her abs. thats probably why everyone listens to her. and i think built will tell you to eat!!!! but hope you reach your goals. but 132???


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya I saw the same thing, and after thinking I was like wait..F that. I'm eating a lot more now I weighed in two days ago at 144lbs so I'm adding weight, still at 9% BF though. 
I was trying for the 8 pack but I need to build up pecs and biceps/triceps if you look at my picture I think you would agree haha.


----------



## T_man (Mar 17, 2009)

Shoulders
shoulders can make or break a physique. Always remember to work them they make you look best imo.

Technically it's possible to burn fat and lose muscle but it's nearly impossible. You will need the latest scientific gadgets and a really experienced personal trainer for it, which I'm guessing, because I don't know you and you're not famous, you can't afford


----------



## CORUM (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah Tman right, round shoulder make or break a build. vin diesel has pretty good shoulders i think, but no traps. also this will blow your mind, your at 9% built told me she was at 12% in that pic. i was like WTF???? made me feel like a whale


----------



## sexy_animal (Mar 17, 2009)

A 132lbs male? Hmmm... How tall are you?  My girl weighs around 130 @ 5'9"...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Right now my exercise is:
> 5k run every day
> 5 sets of 50 leg lifts
> 5 sets of 40 push ups
> ...



that is your problem, you're trying to "cut" with a high volume training routine, bodybuilders get ripped by their diet, they continue to train with heavy weights, you're going about it all wrong.

also, in your pic you look pretty damn lean, so I am a bit confused on your goal.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

5x40 pushups? WTF?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

start eating a lot of peanut butter, steak and oatmeal. Dont be afraid of fat. You need more mass. You're already lean. Put some fat on. 

Squats, deads, cleans, snatch, benches should be the mainstay right now.

This is just my two bits.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 17, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> A 132lbs male? Hmmm... How tall are you?  My girl weighs around 130 @ 5'9"...




my girlfriend is 5'4"

and is 130 even

and still has abs lol 

your way to skinny man you need some muscle seriously im not trying to be a dick but most girls may not like a freak of a guy with 250 pounds of muscle but they dont like a guy who is weaker and aways less then they do


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 18, 2009)

I hear ya, Like I said I'm working on putting weight on. Unfortunately I sperated my Urethra last week and I cant work out much for another month or so.

Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 18, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> 5x40 pushups? WTF?




Ya 5 sets of 40 push ups 5x40. I think thats how you write it?


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

It is, but why would you do it?


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 18, 2009)

....Ok i want to know how you tear your dam urethra????????


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

My guess is it happened sometime after the 200 pushups. 

(Buddy took a shot in the groin playing sports)


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2009)

what I am asking is what reason do you have for doing such an excessive amount of pushups???
I hate to say this, but you really need to browse the stickies. I would be more than willing to help, but you need to do a little homework.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 18, 2009)

Since no one else has flat said it, I will.

You are way too fucking skinny.
It's gross being that lean, with no real muscle mass.

If you want girls, you need to gain 20lbs of muscle.

p.s. In fact, I think you are dangerously borderline on an eating-disorder.
Please read as much as you can on hear, and take it to heart.
Don't act like an immature teen.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 19, 2009)

Idk, I like push-ups 
I don't do a lot of heavy lifting, that would make me gain mass. Instead I do A LOT of simple work outs using body weight, ie. push-ups, pull-ups, leg-lifts to stay toned.



Merkaba said:


> ....Ok i want to know how you tear your dam urethra????????



Precisely what Built said, took a nasty shot to the groin during a soccer match. 

Thanks Painand, but the fact is for the sports I'm in I am happy with my body weight. Its a hell of a lot easier to move 140lbs through the water with lean muscle than moving 180lbs through the water compunded with moderate muscle + fat I gained along the way. I do appreciate the help though, I changed my diet. Tell me what you think.

Diet:
Breakfast: Non-fat yogurt /w fresh fruit (usually peaches or something) and a Bagel.
Lunch: Boiled chicken (I think around 6oz) /w steamed vegetables.
Dinner: This is where I pack in the protein, Usually 12oz of Tuna on Rye bread and a few slices of cheese.

I take my protein shakes /w breakfast in the morning(mixed with 10ounces of milk 2%) and after I workout in the evening /w 10ounces water.

My new workout:
M-W-F is cardio, I run a 5k then do a few sets of push-ups, pull-ups, and sit-ups until I feel burnt out.
T-Th-Sat Is weight training: Bench press, cleans, Military Press, etc..

On average:
1800 Calories a day(I'm working my way up to about 2,200)
45 grams of fat
250 grams of protein
I think thats all, I haven't been counting carbs, but it's pretty low I'd think.


Any better than the last diet?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2009)

slather him in honesty. Nice job you prick...now he's going to cower away and get beat up by Built. She'll have him for lunch meat. Well, tomorrow, because today, you cant eat meat (if your Catholic)





PainandGain said:


> Since no one else has flat said it, I will.
> 
> You are way too fucking skinny.
> It's gross being that lean, with no real muscle mass.
> ...


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 20, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Idk, I like push-ups
> I don't do a lot of heavy lifting, that would make me gain mass. Instead I do A LOT of simple work outs using body weight, ie. push-ups, pull-ups, leg-lifts to stay toned.
> 
> 
> ...



Buy All-natural Peanut butter.
it's cheap, has good amino's and has Good fats.
This will help you boost cals. Just eat a tablespoon or 2 before bed.

This will boost your fat up, which is on the low side right now.

And juggernaut, I know i sounded like a prick, but when it's a case like this, you have to show tough love.


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Idk, I like push-ups
> I don't do a lot of heavy lifting, that would make me gain mass. :



Who the hell told you that? 

Heavy lifting doesn't make you gain mass. That part's food. The lifting just tells the food where to go. If you don't eat at a surplus, you won't get big. You WILL however, look hard and striated - what most people think of as "toned" - and become very strong.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I went in and today I'm 152  gaining weight!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2009)

So you gained 12lbs in a week and aren't working out?


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm running but I'm not hitting weights. It's clean weight(I Hope) I haven't been eating junk food or anything. My calorie intake is up to 2200 now. But yes, I gained 12lbs..ish. It fluctuates when I wake up in the morning to before I go to bed at night.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 24, 2009)

if by clean weight you mean muscle .......no no its not , if your not lifting then ur not gainingg 12 lbs of muscle , but still its a start


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 24, 2009)

I still cant do weights for another 3-4 weeks. Damn urethra, just cut it off? O_O


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 24, 2009)

id go to maintaining so u dont add to much fat


----------

